# Skull wall hangers



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my finished wall hangers. They are cast in hydrostone and painted with acrylic paints. To me, few things are cooler than a bunch of skulls lying around the house. I will miss them when they are gone.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

great paint job! won't it be heavy for a wall hanging?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

They vary from 3-5 lbs. A standard brad or if you are worried, screw will hang them with ease. There is a galvanized wire on the back so it's easy to center. This one is hanging on a small brad. I have made other models of the same size and weight and they have been hanging at friends homes for several years with no problem. The material was the only way to make them affordable. Hollow resin ones though lighter, were very expensive and time consuming. Reliability, price and realism were my main concerns.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like everything about the skulls. They are more realistic than most. Did you sculpt your own? If not, where'd you pick up the original? Great job painting too.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks HalloweenZombie. I collect real human skulls. This is a cast from one. I wish I could sculpt that well.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

lol That explains the realism. Too cool.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice skulls Scourge! The casting appears flawless, and the paint job top notch!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent skulls... I love skulls too.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

great work! i'd like to see your skull collection pics!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I got a prototype if the paint job on that is any indication these will be awesome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

what is hydrostone?
great looking skulls as always.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Description from www.plaster.com:

One of the hardest and strongest of all gypsum cements, HYDRO-STONE® is recommended for producing high-quality novelty and statuary castings requiring extremely hard surfaces. This product is self-leveling when poured and not suitable for hollow cast applications. HYDRO-STONE® must be mechanically mixed for best results.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice!

Skull collection, huh? "strange hobby, curious" LOL! (from "psycho" in case you didn't recognize the line)


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Very nice, I love the detail. Thanks for the tip on the hydro-stone.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Are these an item you'll be marketing to the public?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Yep. Working on how to do that. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Got it.Thanks.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Only on a site like this could you get away admiting you collect real human skulls. OMG!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

The skulls look great scourge999!


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

kciaccio said:


> Only on a site like this could you get away admiting you collect real human skulls. OMG!


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

gotta love it, given my hobbies range from planning the perfect murder to building cloth copies of my friends, and my little sister got a disection kit for he birthday.


----------

